# Woman's Mess Dress shirt



## navymich (2 Mar 2007)

We've been informed that there is to be a mess dinner here in a couple of weeks for one of the course's grads.  The guys have it easy, they simply go out to pick up a white shirt and bow tie, but the girls on course need that fancy blouse that you get through the Canex.  Needless to say, I'm not near a Canex to pick one up.  I am wondering (and hoping) that there might be a kind soul out there who knows the top I am talking about, and could pick one up and ship it to me, and who trusts me when I say "the cheque is in the mail".  

Thank you!


----------



## armyvern (2 Mar 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> We've been informed that there is to be a mess dinner here in a couple of weeks for one of the course's grads.  The guys have it easy, they simply go out to pick up a white shirt and bow tie, but the girls on course need that fancy blouse that you get through the Canex.  Needless to say, I'm not near a Canex to pick one up.  I am wondering (and hoping) that there might be a kind soul out there who knows the top I am talking about, and could pick one up and ship it to me, and who trusts me when I say "the cheque is in the mail".
> 
> Thank you!



Mich,

Send me your size and shipping address. I can't PM right now.

Vern

And I'll lock this up while I'm at it!!


----------

